# 5 rescue girls (+FN) looking for a home in WA, OR, CA, ID or MT - transport possible!



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll be adopting two rats from a member of a different forum, but she still has five sweet girls that need to find homes. It sounds like she has her hands really full right now with circumstances out of her control, so I've agreed to help her find homes for the other rats. They come with a modified Ferret Nation cage. 

I haven't met the girls yet, but I think I have a pretty good feel for what they are like from their current mama's descriptions. Here are the five that are still available: 

A hairless girl who is very sweet and calm. She is just under a year. 










A black and white bareback girl with a head spot. She is also just under a year and just as calm and affectionate as her hairless friend: 










This sweet little agouti girl is the oldest of the bunch at just over a year. She sounds like a totally laid-back love: 










The last two are two 1-year-old himalayan sisters who are very sweet and licky, but a little more playful/active than the three listed above: 











It sound like these rats have been taken care of REALLY well and they are very healthy and loving. Their mama just fell upon some bad circumstances and they need to find a home where they will get the love and attention they so desperately want. 

Anyway, their mama is located in the Seattle WA area and I am in Bend, OR. I am willing to help arrange transport for pretty much anywhere in the northwest or even southern CA. I can also hold them for you if you need time before you're ready to adopt. 

I'll be taking a road trip through North Idaho and western Montana in October, and I might be helping out on a different rat train to and from Boise, Idaho, so there really are a lot of transport options available here. 

If you're interested even a tiny bit or you have questions, PM me or email me at ickybana5(at)gmail.com and we can probably work something out.


----------

